# RTL8821ae drivers



## kenny_w (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm just wondering how to make this driver work, its a WiFi+bluetooth chip. Does this one[RTL8821ae] not work with FreeBSD? I have ordered a new one, an intel 7260 5G+Bluetooth but it'll be a few weeks & I need this thing to work for the bluetooth ASAP.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 28, 2018)

The RTL8821ae is not supported. Neither the Wifi nor it's Bluetooth part.

The Wifi part of the Intel 7260 though is supported by the iwm(4) driver (2,4GHz only. AC is't working on any Wifi device as far as I know).
The Bluetooth part of the Intel 7260 I guess isn't supported either, since it's a Bluetooth 4.0 device.
You maybe allready know from the other thread you started, that only older Bluetooth devices are supported (have never tried any, can't tell much about it).

Allways look stuff up before you buy...
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html#wlan


----------

